# How do you sync the RC71 remote to a C-41?



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm at my sisters house in Dallas, they just moved and used the movers connection to get an HR-44 and C-41 clients. One of the clients is showing a picture, but the remote that the technician left is not controlling it. How do you re-sync the remote to the client?

Thanks,


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try pressing Mute and the Enter button and holding them down for about 3 seconds and see if that fixes it.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks - That fixed it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You are welcome. Glad we could help.
Thanks for the update.


----------

